# Gutter Cover Rec's



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

Anyone have covers on their gutters that they're very happy with? I'm looking to DIY. The neighbor and I both have mature elm trees, so my gutters get full with thousands of little elm tree leaves.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

I installed these some years ago. There's probably a new improved/similar version available now.

I screwed them in for added strength during high winds. I wanted something aluminum with small holes so the pine needles don't go through.

Amerimax Diamond Aluminum Gutter Shield
https://www.lowes.com/pd/Amerimax-Diamond-Aluminum-Gutter-Shield-6-5-in-x-3-ft/50137670


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

@Powhatan, thanks for chiming in. Now that you've had them a while, have you ever had to take them off to clean? Or do the gutters stay pretty clean with these?


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

I don't take them off. I use a Stihl Gutter Cleaning Attachment Kit to blow off any debris that may sit on top the gutter a couple times a year, seems to work okay.

https://stihlusa.com/products/blowers-and-shredder-vacs/blower-accessories/gutterkit/


----------



## bhutchinson87 (Jun 25, 2018)

In case you haven't pulled the trigger yet, these are the ones I installed. I've been very happy with them, and only have to clean out a couple spots that debris gets trapped by splash guards.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Gutter-...cro-Mesh-Gutter-Guard-20-Pack-THD80/300276095


----------

